# Newbie looking for the right puppy



## taggart (May 21, 2016)

Never owned a dog but have my heart set on a GSD. I've had the same large parrot for 9 years, so I'm not stranger to commitment. I know the demands are different, but my kids and I are up for it. 

Building a house currently and will have a large fenced in yard, at least 5,000 sq ft. I don't run but regularly take 3+ mile walks a few times a week. Could definitely do a quick 1 mile walk once a day. Puppy will have free reign of the yard for a couple hours a day with some fetch with the kids thrown in (this is in addition to walks). 

I'm primarily looking for a watch/guard dog. Someone to alert me to anyone poking around the house at night, (hopefully) scaring away intruders if the kids are home alone. If anyone were to actually get in the house or attack me on a walk, a bite would be great. I don't mind spending the time to train, but I won't be shelling out thousands of dollars to train bite work with a decoy. 

Kids are all teenagers, but wife is talking about maybe more :crazy:...

I like the look of the ASL, but from what I read they might be a little too laid back or timid. WGWL might have too much drive for my lifestyle (not going to do an hour walk int he morning and an hour in the evening every day). So I'm leaning towards WGSL for now. Thoughts?

Also, being a novice dog owner, what's the deal with males/females? Will one fit our lifestyle better than the other? How often are males getting erections or humping kids? Couches? If I spay a female before her first heat, do I ever have to worry about any type of "female issues?"

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Laura66 (May 1, 2016)

I had a ASL many years ago and he was very protective and a great dog. I am going through the same breeder and protection and a family companion are a major part of the reason. I am not an expert on the different lines, did grow up with I believe a working line because she was a retired police dog that was so smart and protective. Talk to different breeders and I'm sure you will find the right one for you. Good luck


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

taggart said:


> I like the look of the ASL, but from what I read they might be a little too laid back or timid. WGWL might have too much drive for my lifestyle (not going to do an hour walk int he morning and an hour in the evening every day). So I'm leaning towards WGSL for now. Thoughts?



I've had three ASLs and mine are not timid at all, or too laid back. They'll go for a 3 mile walk with you or run along a bicycle. Mine are always happy to do whatever I want to do, and are also content to just hang out with me. They'll bark if they hear something in the field behind the house, or out front. No one is coming in my house without going through Russell first. We all feel pretty safe with the GSDs in our home. Whatever line you decide to go with, just make sure you do your homework on the breeders. You can find a great dog in all the lines.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I have a WGSL, and he's great. A bit more friendly/social than the working line GSD I had in the past. He is still a good alert dog/deterant, however. Whatever line you choose, you might want to look for a lower prey drive as a fluttering parrot is a huge temptation. You can make it work though. I had an African Grey when I had my working line GSD and he learned to leave the parrot alone w/training. Of course, i never left them alone together unsupervised.


----------



## taggart (May 21, 2016)

Thanks for the responses. Any advice between male/female?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I prefer females, but others swear by males, lol. I have both, and love both, but find the girls more interesting. Russ doesn't hump around, and female issues (messiness?) aren't an issue if they are spayed. Seriously it really makes no difference.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Male or female is just a personal preference. Loved my male, but all my females are more bonded to me. I would not suggest early spay or neuter. My contract states that pup can not be neutered/spayed until at least 18 months of age. This is for health reasons. All dogs need the appropriate growth hormones for proper growth development. 

As for the difference between various lines, there will be pups of various drives in every litter. Normally working lines are a little higher drive. A large percentage of my puppies go into companion homes and do fine. The key is to do your research, and find a breeder that will match a puppy to you that fits your needs.


----------

